# Where's my programming guide info?



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone else, not seeing any info in the guide beyond a couple hours?
It's on many, but not all channels, most noticably HD channels (excluding TNT), and locals. 
I was happy to see Universal-HD showing up today on my 921, but i'd sure like to know what time Battlestar Galactica will be on.


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got off the phone with dish network customer service representative (and her supervisor). Word is the latest software revision wiped out the program guide for 921's. They're working on a software fix to restore it, but there's no timeline and no guarantees.

When I asked what my options were, hoping may be they would take pity on a longtime customer and send out a refurbished 942, I was offered the opportunity to wait three weeks for a VIP 622. And in the meantime?

How are we supposed to use DVR's without program guides to access recording? Use the program guides on our standard definition receivers, then setup manual recordings for each individual program?

If this is affecting others differently, I'd really liketo hear about your experience.

Thanks,

jc


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

zer0cool said:


> Anyone else, not seeing any info in the guide beyond a couple hours?
> It's on many, but not all channels, most noticably HD channels (excluding TNT), and locals.
> I was happy to see Universal-HD showing up today on my 921, but i'd sure like to know what time Battlestar Galactica will be on.


Yes, it happens to both my 921's at least twice a week. First, I try a power button reboot. If that doesnt work:

I pull the power cord for 30 seconds, plug it back in and then wait for 5 minutes. I then gently pull out the smart card and leave it out for about 10 seconds. Once the smart card is plugged back into the slot, I let the 921 sit for about 10 minutes. The EPG usually completely returns. I know this is an unreasonable process but it works for me at least 90% of the time.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Yes, it happens to both my 921's at least twice a week. First, I try a power button reboot. If that doesnt work:
> 
> I pull the power cord for 30 seconds, plug it back in and then wait for 5 minutes. I then gently pull out the smart card and leave it out for about 10 seconds. Once the smart card is plugged back into the slot, I let the 921 sit for about 10 minutes. The EPG usually completely returns. I know this is an unreasonable process but it works for me at least 90% of the time.


This works for me too. I just think that we should not have to pay the DVR fee during this period where you cannot rely on the guide.:nono2:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

"Latest software revision"??? :shrug:
There hasn't been a revision for the 921 in several months. The program guide issue comes and goes for me. It usually fixes itself overnight, but that does me no good if I need to set a timer several days out.

And they have the kahoonas to raise the DVR fee  They aught to pay us back for this lousy service!


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Ya gotta love Dish. Have you asked them about the upgrade path to the VIP 622? They told me that their 1Q special was $399 - for the privelidge of LEASING A 622. Are they kidding? At the very least, they should waive that fee for us 921 sufferers...

921blues


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

MichaelP I think they were referencing L273. That one did wipe my guide and several other things clean. But a power out 3 hour off and then a rescan of the switch, plus allow the 921 to download a new guide for about 5-8 hours put things back the way they were before the L273 update. The only good news of this release was that it was able to be repaired while other stuff E* tries to monkey with has to wait for another version to be released. It's really sad their beta team just failes so often with these huge bugs. But let me give them the benefit of the doubt, It could be that since they are under NDA, they do find these and just don't tell us. But then I'd have to complain, what the heck good is this "official" site if we can't be told what to expect. Contrary to what the admins here would care to admit it is just an "official" place for us to come and vent! Maybe you'll get some help from someone that can tell you whats going on.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

921Blues.. Might want to take a look at the Posts in the Vip-622 forum. I am not aware of a 399 deal. But there is a 299 deal and a $200 dollar rebate if you wait to april 1st to order.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> 921Blues.. Might want to take a look at the Posts in the Vip-622 forum. I am not aware of a 399 deal. But there is a 299 deal and a $200 dollar rebate if you wait to april 1st to order.


I was afraid of that - thanks for the info. I can't blame Dish for this one because it's common industry wide, but I guess I should have talked 3 different service reps and averaged their answers . I'll definitely wait and see what they have after April...

921blues


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I wish there was another option fo the 622 upgrade. I don't need a professional installer! I already have DishPro LNB's and am already looking at 3 orbital locations. I don't need 129 since I have a 61.5 dish. I have a lifetime Sky Angel subscription so I need to keep 61.5. I do not subscribe to the Cleveland LIL's and will not, so I have no need for 129. Why should I pay for a signal that gets time-delayed and compressed when I can get all the locals and then some for free from here in the Cleveland antenna farm? LIL's are fine for those who cannot get a good signal OTA. Besides getting the signal OTA means getting all the subchannels (yes I do watch them).

So what does the professional installer do here? Ihave already replaced my 921 5 times :eek2: so I can hook-up the 622 myself. I paid $549 for the 921, I want more than $200 for it. It's no rebate in my book, because the replacement is a leased box. Hold the installer and give me the upgrade for $49 after the "rebate". Actually there should be no cost at all. What happened to the comittment deals. Say I sign up for an HD package for a year, waive the $49, give me $200 for my 921 and call it even. BUT GIVE ME THE OTA GUIDE WITH NO STRINGS!


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

Michael P said:


> I wish there was another option fo the 622 upgrade. I don't need a professional installer! I already have DishPro LNB's and am already looking at 3 orbital locations. I don't need 129 since I have a 61.5 dish. I have a lifetime Sky Angel subscription so I need to keep 61.5. I do not subscribe to the Cleveland LIL's and will not, so I have no need for 129. Why should I pay for a signal that gets time-delayed and compressed when I can get all the locals and then some for free from here in the Cleveland antenna farm? LIL's are fine for those who cannot get a good signal OTA. Besides getting the signal OTA means getting all the subchannels (yes I do watch them).
> 
> So what does the professional installer do here? Ihave already replaced my 921 5 times :eek2: so I can hook-up the 622 myself. I paid $549 for the 921, I want more than $200 for it. It's no rebate in my book, because the replacement is a leased box. Hold the installer and give me the upgrade for $49 after the "rebate". Actually there should be no cost at all. What happened to the comittment deals. Say I sign up for an HD package for a year, waive the $49, give me $200 for my 921 and call it even. BUT GIVE ME THE OTA GUIDE WITH NO STRINGS!


I agree! I paid a $1000 for my 921 and the locals look good in L.A. Subscribe to the everything package on a yearly basis - at least they could throw in the local guide!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SteveB said:


> I agree! I paid a $1000 for my 921 and the locals look good in L.A. Subscribe to the everything package on a yearly basis - at least they could throw in the local guide!


It should have a feature so to switch to local PSIP so we can still get some guide data for the OTA locals.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Michael P said:


> "Latest software revision"??? :shrug:
> There hasn't been a revision for the 921 in several months. The program guide issue comes and goes for me. It usually fixes itself overnight, but that does me no good if I need to set a timer several days out.
> 
> And they have the kahoonas to raise the DVR fee  They aught to pay us back for this lousy service!


FYI, I canceled my dish account in december and asked them to refund me all DVR fees, warranty fees, and to refund my 921 receiver, due to all the problems with the 921.

I got a response earlier this month that they wouldn't refund my 921 because I bought it through a reseller. They wouldn't refund the warranty because it also covered other equipment, and not just the very buggy 921 that they can't fix. But they did refund me the past year of DVR fees right back to my VISA .

So far, I'm still weighing reactivating my dish account. I have called many times about the 622, but I was told they couldn't even tell me if I "qualify" to lease a 622 unless I reactive my dish account first. Fat chance that I will do that just to find out. And the best deal around seems to be $299, which is way too steep for a lease downpayment at 50% of the equipment cost. So, I'm sitting on the fence with my 921 still, recording OTA HD with no guide and manual timers. At least when it crashes now, as it continues to do regularly unfortunately, I don't feel so bad since I'm not paying dish any fee for it whatsoever.


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

zer0cool said:


> Anyone else, not seeing any info in the guide beyond a couple hours?
> It's on many, but not all channels, most noticably HD channels (excluding TNT), and locals.
> I was happy to see Universal-HD showing up today on my 921, but i'd sure like to know what time Battlestar Galactica will be on.


At the moment, I'm only able to get about 36 hours worth of programming guide and the aspect ratio is stuck.:nono2: I've tried a couple of reboots, but to no avail. Will boot again later this afternoon.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

woofwoofmo said:


> At the moment, I'm only able to get about 36 hours worth of programming guide and the aspect ratio is stuck.:nono2: I've tried a couple of reboots, but to no avail. Will boot again later this afternoon.


For the first time since I've had the 921 I had this 48 hour EPG show up yesterday.
I rebooted, didn't help. Put the receiver in standby last night (as I always do) thinking it would update to the 9 day EPG overnight, it didn't. However, sometime
this morning the 9 day EPG showed back up. ??????

I'll sure be glad when April 1 gets here! 622 here I come!


----------



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

It's definitely something strange. My 921 now has exactly 45-46 hours of guide information and it only started during the last week. My 501 still has the same nine days that it's always had. 

On upgrading, I'd like to keep my 921 if the recent glitch goes away. My secondary location doesn't have HD, so the 250 hours of the 921 vs the 30 hours of the 501 is significant. I paid for the 921 and paid an upgrade fee for the 501. I've considered just having the VIP622 and using for both TV's, but would lose some flexibility as well as the ability to compare what's happening between PVR's, as I have now.



Mike


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I just got the full 9 day guide back. It was gone for 5 days. Advanced Tech. Support stated that it was a software issue. If it is software how was it fixed with no upgrade? it is still has L273.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I just got the full 9 day guide back. It was gone for 5 days. Advanced Tech. Support stated that it was a software issue. If it is software how was it fixed with no upgrade? it is still has L273.


Well, how about that. Mine is back to 9 days again too. Perhaps the software that was fixed was at the uplink end. 
One thing that really bugs me is that Dish Network is so closed mouthed about anything and everything. They should send us an email on what happened and how it was fixed. Maybe even send a small recording of what happened.
Seems like an apology from E* is in order and maybe even a free movie coupon.

Edit: Make that a free HD movie coupon.........


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Would you believe some posters on another thread about this same probnlem had their 921's RA'ed! C'mon ATS! It's a software problem, not a hardware problem. Save the RA's for crashed hard drives.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Jake Collins said:


> When I asked what my options were, hoping may be they would take pity on a longtime customer and send out a refurbished 942, I was offered the opportunity to wait three weeks for a VIP 622. And in the meantime?
> 
> jc


 Well if you want a 942 check this out!
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2185543


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Michael P said:


> Well if you want a 942 check this out!
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2185543


That is a dead end now.
-Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Darn it! I got the 9 day guide back yesterday but it is back to the 2 day guide today.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

We're not necessarily going to need a 921 software update to fix this. They obviously changed something in the data stream that has annoyed the 921.

Perhaps it has something to do with the extra Olympics channels and will correct when they go away.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> We're not necessarily going to need a 921 software update to fix this. They obviously changed something in the data stream that has annoyed the 921.
> Perhaps it has something to do with the extra Olympics channels and will correct when they go away.


Actually, I think it is Echostars efforts to drive us 921 owners out of our cotton pickin minds to the point that we succumb to the siren call of the 622 and give up our $1000 boat anchors for an 18 month lease on something new and, maybe, better.

I'm back at two days. Nice picture, poor reception OTA, no HD locals, one OTA local in HD. Would the 622 improve this picture?????


----------



## sharond999 (Jul 12, 2005)

Jake Collins said:


> Just got off the phone with dish network customer service representative (and her supervisor). Word is the latest software revision wiped out the program guide for 921's. They're working on a software fix to restore it, but there's no timeline and no guarantees.
> 
> When I asked what my options were, hoping may be they would take pity on a longtime customer and send out a refurbished 942, I was offered the opportunity to wait three weeks for a VIP 622. And in the meantime?
> 
> ...


I don't recommend setting up timers manually; this causes a whole new set of problems in itself. I just got a replacement 921 2 wks ago; I set up my timers manually, because of this lost 9-day guide issue--when a program records this way, it is listed wrong in the DVR list, for instance "24" came up as "Crossroads" (the program that played previous to "24". It really caused confusion when I went to erase the program and found it had three titles (Previous program/main program/post program). Setting the timer settings to "0" on the "minutes to record prior and post" did not fix the problem, either--another timer I set this way still came up with the wrong listing in the DVR recorded programs list.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

This is probably the 5th or 6th Thread of this subject. 

YES MANY PEOPLE ARE HAVING ON AND OFF PROBLEMS WITH THE GUIDE....mostly "ON".

I actually lost it, I called support , they asked me to unplug the unit and I got it back, then after a few ours I lost it again, Tried unplugging again and it did not work.

Is still say this is a plot to get us to convert to the 622.

I also say that we should all call and request a refund for everyday the problem exist. that may get it fix faster.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

socceteer said:


> I also say that we should all call and request a refund for everyday the problem exist. that may get it fix faster.


I called and the CSR said he was working on the credit but there were phone problems on his end and we were disconnected. I don't know if the credit went through or not. I suppose I will wait until the next statement is available on-line and check then.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

lujan said:


> I called and the CSR said he was working on the credit but there were phone problems on his end and we were disconnected. I don't know if the credit went through or not. I suppose I will wait until the next statement is available on-line and check then.


Sounds fishy to me......
Hello, hello, Littleton..... crackle pop :blauesaug


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Michael P said:


> Sounds fishy to me......
> Hello, hello, Littleton..... crackle pop :blauesaug


It smells fishy too


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> We're not necessarily going to need a 921 software update to fix this. They obviously changed something in the data stream that has annoyed the 921.
> 
> Perhaps it has something to do with the extra Olympics channels and will correct when they go away.


Both of my 921 quides are back. I believe that the temporary universal HD also got turned off today.

Coincidence? We'll have to see if it holds.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, I shoulda known it wouldn't last.

One of my 921s was back to two days this morning (I didn't check the other).


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

I am having this problem also (only 2 days/about 48 hours) of programming listed on the guide. 

I first noticed it last Sunday (I was only home due to work and vacation for 10 days during February) so I am not sure when the problem began. I noticed this morning that the guide was still messed up (not going beyond two days) so I did a button reboot and when that didn't work, I call Dish Tech support.

The tech had be do a power cord reboot and also a diag. test...still no guide data beyond 48 hours. He commented that he has seen this issue and filled out a report to go the the engineers about my problem. He said that it would likely require a sofware update to correct the problem.

Perhaps Dish Network should refund the DVR fee while their DVR doesn't work as advertised?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Darn it! I got the 9 day guide back yesterday but it is back to the 2 day guide today.


On Tuesday I posted the same message and someone said "wait until tomorrow":lol:

He was right...It only lasted one day

Welcome to the club:lol:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

The Guv said:


> ...
> 
> Perhaps Dish Network should refund the DVR fee while their DVR doesn't work as advertised?


Yes, I called and got the credit which should show up on my next bill. The more people that call in for this credit, the quicker we'll get a fix, hopefully.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I e-mailed Dish yesterday. My 921 is only about 6 months old and has never had a hardware problem, only issues with Dish software. I bought the 921 directlym from them, I have movie packages, HD program package, buy the guide, and use their auto-pay plan. I suggested they should do something to help high-end users like me. [It was recently revealed that NetFlix gives their high-end users (most active) less customer service (end of the list on movie distribution and slower distribution) to spend their efforts on the low-end users trying to get them to spend more. That may be what's going here, too. Why do anything for users like me who are already spending close to the max with them, they've already got me!] In my e-mail I suggested they are facing mass customer exodus, reports to consumer and federal communication agencies, large scale litigation or all three. I asked for a rebate on my DVR fees dating to inception and an even-up trade of my 6-month old 921 for the new 622. I know, HA,HA, HA. But, we have to start peppering them with demands. I also think I'm going to scale back on what I am doing for them each month -- I've eliminated one of my movie packages, I am going to cancel the guide, and I think I'll take myself off the auto pay -- if I don't get any satisfaction from them. In fact, maybe they should be paying me to be a test customer while they learn how to implement this technology!


----------

